# Rescued brindle pup mixed with.....? What is he??



## nhedmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Finn has been with me for about a week. We met through a Craigslist ad in which his previous owner described him as a terrier mix. I see more german shepherd in him, and my vet confirmed it, but I'm really curious what he's mixed with. Any ideas? 

He's around 15 weeks old, weighs 19 lbs (though he is probably still underweight from neglect), and is red and black brindle.


----------



## Memphis's friend (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like he has some wire terrier in him


----------



## americanfriendly (Aug 10, 2013)

I also see Wire in him or German Shepherd. Either way he is one beautiful dog


----------



## nhedmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you! I think so, too, but I'm biased. 

His coat is pretty thin and short, and he doesn't have much hair on his nose or his tail. That's making it tough for me to tell...


----------

